# Duyuru > Soygunlar >  Paraları alan Başbakan Erdoğan'ın aile dostu

## bozok

*"Paraları alan Başbakan Erdoğan'ın aile dostu olan Demirkaya Holding'in sahibi Halit Halil Demirkaya"*  


*Demirci, "Bizden para toplayan Başbakan'ın aile dostu Demirkaya'dır. Başbakan yardımcısı Cemil üiçek, Dursun Uyar'ın yakın dostudur. Türkiye'de 8 yıldır süren davamız zamanaşımına uğratılmaya çalışılmaktadır" dedi.*


*Ajanslar*
*ANKARA, 23 Eylül 2008 Salı* 
*heddam.com* 


Deniz Feneri davasının Almanya'da 17 günde sonuçlanması binlerce İslami holdingzedeyi isyan ettirdi. Avrupa Türkleri Dayanışma Derneği Başkanı Muhammed Demirci, *"Bizden para toplayan Başbakan'ın aile dostu Demirkaya'dır. Başbakan yardımcısı Cemil üiçek, Dursun Uyar'ın yakın dostudur. Türkiye'de 8 yıldır süren davamız zamanaşımına uğratılmaya çalışılmaktadır"* dedi.

Almanya'da görülen Deniz Feneri Derneği yolsuzluk davasının suçlular bulunarak 17 günde sonuçlanması, Türkiye'de yargısı 8 yıldır devam eden Demirkaya, Kombassan, Yimpaş gibi davaların ise bir türlü sonuca bağlanmaması binlerce *"İslami holdingzede"*yi isyan ettirdi.

Star TV'deki Arena programına katılan Avrupa Türkleri Dayanışma Derneği Başkanı Muhammed Demirci, *"üocuklarımın rızkını Başbakan'dan istiyorum. üünkü ben onu sorumlu tutuyorum"* dedi.

*Demirci, dolandırıcılık işine karışan Kombassan, Yimpas, Yibitas, Sayha Holding, Kaldera Holding, Jet-Pa gibi İslami Holdingler dışında kendilerinden paraları alan kişinin de Başbakan Erdoğan'ın aile dostu olduğu bilinen Demirkaya Holding'in sahibi Halit Halil Demirkaya olduğunu olduğunu söyledi.* Demirci, *"Bizim paralarımızı Halil Demirkaya aldı"* dedi.

Kendi başlarına gelen soygunla ilgili olarak da AKP'li siyasileri sorumlu tuttuğunu vurgulayan Demirci, *"Bu paralar gurbetçilerden özellikle Milli Görüş camilerinde toplandı"* dedi. Demirci, bizzat şu an bakan olan ya da kabinede bulunan birçok AKP'li vekilin bu camilere gelerek gurbetçilerin *"bağış"* yapması için vaaz verdiklerini söyledi.

*Demirci, camilere gelerek insanlarla yardım yapmaları için konuşan bu AKP'li vekillerin arasında Cemil üiçek, Bülent Arınç, Abdülkadir Aksu gibi isimlerin olduğunu söyledi.*



Demirci, Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan'ın da bu paralardan haberdar olduğunu ifade ederek, Türkiye'de devam eden davanın bunca yıldır sonuçlanmamasıyla ilgili olarak şunları söyledi:*"Başbakanımız ve bu değerli milletvekillerimiz kandırılmış olabilirler, buna inanmak isteriz... ama öyle ise neden bu kişiler bu davanın üzerine gitmediler? Maden onlar da kandırıldılar, neden failleri, dolandırıcıları ortaya çıkarıp bu adamları yargılamadılar? Bunlar bizim aklımıza takılan sorular.*


*Kimse bu davanın üzerine gitmedi. İlk önce Başbakanımıza gittik, bizzat ben görüştüm ama bir sonuç alamadık. Alman hükümeti kendi hükümetimizden daha çok gitti bu davanın üzerine."*
AKP HüKüMETİ BU DAVANIN üSTüNü üRTMEYE üALIşTI



Türkiye'de insanların dava bile açamadığını ya da açılan davalarda dosyaların *"kaybolduğunu"* hatırlatan Demirci, AKP'nin içinde bu olayın üzerine gitmek isteyen Abdüllatif şener, dönemin TBMM Araştırma Komisyonu Başkanı Talat Karapınar gibi isimlerin daha sonra kurulan kabineye *"alınmadığını"* vurguladı. Demirci, şöyle devam etti:*"Bu, dolandırıcılıktır diyen AKP'liler bir sonraki kabineye alınmadılar. Soruşturmanın da üstü örtülmeye çalışıldı. Bazı gurbetçiler dava bile açamadılar, çünkü dosyalar kayboldu. ürneğin Yozgat'ta dosyalar bizzat bu davaya bakan savcı tarafından yok edildi. Biliyorsunuz sonradan bu ortaya çıktı ve bu savcı yargılandı. Ama böyle şeylerle karşılaştık sürekli."*
*"DURSUN UYAR BAKAN CEMİL üİüEK'İN üOK YAKIN DOSTUDUR"*

Demirci, Milli Görüş camilerinde bizzat bu camilere gelerek insanlarla yardım yapmaları konusunda konuşan vekillerden biri olduğunu söylediği Devlet Bakanı ve Başbakan Yardımcısı Cemil üiçek hakkında da ilginç açıklamalarda bulundu.* AKP'li Cemil üiçek'in bu "dolandırıcı" İslami Holdinglerden YİMPAş Holding Başkanı Dursun Uyar'ın "çok yakın dostu" olduğunu vurgulayan Demirci*, *"Yani ne bekliyordunuz. Bu davanın sonuçlanmasını beklemek mümkün mü?"* diye sordu.


*"DOSYAYI ZAMANAşIMINA UğRATMAYA üALIşTILAR"*

Almanya'daki Deniz Feneri Derneği yolsuzluk davasını örnek gösteren Demirci, buradaki davanın 17 gün içinde sonuçlandığını ve suçluların ortaya çıkarıldığını belirtti. İslami holdingzedelerin ise 8 yıldır Türkiye'de mücadele verdiklerini anlatan Demirci, birilerinin el birliğiyle *"bu dosyayı zamanaşımına uğratmaya çalıştıklarını"* vurguladı. Demirci, *"Dava sürecini ağırdan alıp 10 yılı doldurmaya ve zamanaşımı ile davanın önünü kesmeye çalıştılar"* dedi.


*"İKTİDARLA AKRABA OLANLAR PARALARINI GERİ ALDILAR"*

Demirci, mağdur gurbetçilerle ilgili de şok açıklamalarda bulundu. şimdiye kadar derneklerine mail ya da başka yollarla bilgi almak için başvuran 400 bin mağdurun olduğunu ifade eden Demirci, bu mağdurlar arasındaki bazı kişilerin paralarını geri alabildiğini söyledi. *"İktidarla akraba olanlar paralarını geri aldılar ama diğerleri alamadılar"* diyen Demirci, bu yüzden artık Türkiye'ye inançları kalmadığını ve haklarını Almanya'da yargıda aradıklarını belirtti.


*"BAşBAKAN'I SORUMLU TUTUYORUM"*



Avrupa Türkleri Dayanışma Derneği Başkanı Muhammed Demirci, *Başbakan Erdoğan'ı bu dolandırıcılığın birinci sorumlusu olarak tuttuğunu ifade ederek* şunları söyledi:*"üocuklarımın rızkını Başbakan'dan istiyorum. üünkü ben onu sorumlu tutyorum. Yurtdışına geldiğinde kendisine derdini anlatmaya çalışan vatandaşları korumalarına dövdürtüyor. Halbuki o, Türkiye Cumhuriyeti'nin her köşesindeki vatandaşların Başbakanı. Onun için ben bu durumdan kendisini sorumlu tutuyorum."*
...

----------

